# Can't enter BIOS and can't enter Windows



## Colya (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey all,
my cousin dropped off her laptop (Acer aspire V5-571 series) with a problem.
when she booted up the PC it gave a message "Operating system not found", after a quick google search i found that if i boot from a USB installer and repair the PC, or go into bios and change the HDD location etc. I could fix it.
This is not the main problem, the main problem is i CANT get into the BIOS after everything i have tried and the only way i can fix this PC is if i enter the BIOS, anyone know either how to fix the OS not found without BIOS, OR, how to get into BIOS without windows.
(Yes i have tried pressing F2,Delete,F12 etc.)


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The hard drive is probably damaged from the drop. If you can't get to the BIOS, something else on the motherboard may be damaged as well.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

TonyB25:
I believe *colya* made a typo and meant to say "my cousin dropped OFF her laptop with a problem".
I don't believe he/she was saying that it got dropped on the floor.

colya:
Did your cousin tell you what happened to or what was done to that laptop before it was given to you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

flavallee said:


> I believe *colya* made a typo and meant to say "my cousin dropped OFF her laptop with a problem".
> I don't believe he/she was saying that it got dropped on the floor.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


You're right, Frank! I misread. of = OFF.

Still think it's a problem with the hard drive. Maybe motherboard. But now with an unknown cause.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

This doesn't mention a specific model of Acer, but it may work for you ...


----------



## Colya (Mar 9, 2016)

flavallee said:


> TonyB25:
> I believe *colya* made a typo and meant to say "my cousin dropped OFF her laptop with a problem".
> I don't believe he/she was saying that it got dropped on the floor.
> 
> ...


sorry my bad, it was a typo... she says the laptop had been in storage (nothing that could have damaged it) and before she put it away it was working fine.


----------



## Colya (Mar 9, 2016)

Gr3iz said:


> This doesn't mention a specific model of Acer, but it may work for you ...


i know your here to help, but every forum i have asked this on there is always one who thinks i haven't tried this. as i stated "(Yes i have tried pressing F2,Delete,F12 etc.)" everything to get into bios.


----------



## Colya (Mar 9, 2016)

-----Bump-----


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It's an attitude like that that makes it difficult for people to want to try to help you, which is all I was doing, _trying _to help!
This video indicates to press the <F2> key prior to powering on. This is an unusual method. Typically one would press the <F2> after powering on.
I'm out ...


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe I read the post wrong, the problem seems to be the same. Bad hard drive and/or damaged motherboard.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Had a similar issue come up with a dell. Technician instructed me to do hard shutdown 4 consecutive times after which it booted to a recovery console. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colya (Mar 9, 2016)

LIS333 said:


> Had a similar issue come up with a dell. Technician instructed me to do hard shutdown 4 consecutive times after which it booted to a recovery console.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


already tried that nothing came up, just went straight to the OS not found screen


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well the POST seems to be working at least... Generally the screen will tell which button to press to get into SETUP. From what I have seen with Acer laptops the BIOS entry is F2. I usually hold F2 while pressing the power button. Do you get the ACER splash screen on boot up?

OS not found is a corrupt MBR in my experience. It seems that the BIOS issue may be a bug due to some settings. There is a BIOS recovery (though seems to be cumbersome) that is listed in the technical manual. Start here: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/440335/Acer-Aspire-V5-571.html?page=196#manual

Without being at the computer I can't say too much more.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Regarding the can't find operating system problem, have you checked all the slots to see if perhaps a memory card such as an SD card is plugged into the computer? Have you checked the CD or DVD drive to see if there's a disk there? Sometimes people put in the memory card or thumb drive to enable boost on the computer. If there is a card or thumb drive inserted, or a CD in the drive drawer, your computer may be looking there to boot from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colya (Mar 9, 2016)

LIS333 said:


> Regarding the can't find operating system problem, have you checked all the slots to see if perhaps a memory card such as an SD card is plugged into the computer? Have you checked the CD or DVD drive to see if there's a disk there? Sometimes people put in the memory card or thumb drive to enable boost on the computer. If there is a card or thumb drive inserted, or a CD in the drive drawer, your computer may be looking there to boot from.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no sd card, CD, or other media device plugged in. and same issue.
Thanks for the help.


----------

